# Best Surf Casting Rods For Value & Performance!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Longitude & Solaris Surf Casting Rods By Okuma!

I've been using these surf casting rods this month on my own time with different reels from Solterras to Tesoros. I even practiced casting at a soccer field with defunct Newells. My impression for these inexpensive rods are they perform just as well as any quality upper-end pricey surf-casting rod out there. So i'm going to start including them into my regular main gear that i'm still juggling around. In other words they cast & feel great when casting 4-8oz lead pyramids & banks. I lifted a small 2-1/2gal bucket with 2gal of saltwater in it at a pier while fishing just to see how the rod & tip handles the load, no difference from a Tiralejo, Nitro, Insane Surf, Battalion, Prevail, Black Hole, or any other rod i ever had or used. I still need to bring in a sizable strike like a GT, shark or ray to validify my gut instinct & feeling. For now i'm basing my assessment on casting lead weights to dead lifting water filled buckets. I'll post updates when they become available.

So what i'm practicing with are-
Okuma Longitude Surf Rod (LC-C-1202H)
United Composite CX Graphite Blank
7 Guides + 1 tip
Aluminum Oxide Inserts
SS Hooded Seats
Pac Bay Rubber Butt Cap
Weight 28.8oz
12ft
2pc
20-40lbs Recommended Line
3-8oz Lure Weight
Reargrip 25-1/2in/Foregrip 9-1/2in
Limited 1yr Warranty
MSRP $84.99

Okuma Solaris Surf Rod (SS-C-1202MH-1)
IM6 Graphite Blank
7 Guides + 1 Tip
Aluminum Oxide Inserts
SS Hooded Seats
Pac Bay Rubber Butt Cap
Weight 26.9oz
12ft
2pc
20-40lbs Recommended Line
3-8oz Lure Weight
Reargrip 27-1/8in/Foregrip 8-3/8in
Limited Life Time Warranty
MSRP $ 109.99


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Penn prevail 12 foot $99 best surf rod for the money

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gew23 (Feb 25, 2020)

When youâ€™re just starting out, fishing seems like an easy enough hobby to pick up. It all depends on the fishing options the rod labels.


----------



## Gew23 (Feb 25, 2020)

Edit: 
Check the review of new models in 2020 https://outsideguru.com/fishing/best-trout-rods It is easy to go to the tackle shop and read the fine print and see what the rod limits are and what kinds of fish you can catch.


----------

